# My Poultry House building, summer en winter coops



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello my friend,

I received many PM about my project and your congratulations.. thank you... for me its a Giving Forward... :congrat:

Today, i would like to share to you my Poultry House project (Hen house).

Like i said in another one post, here the thermometer can show -25F during the winter... This is de reason why i built to chickens house.

My project:

*My Winter and Summer Poultry Coop Building*

Fresh eggs... delicious !


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks good! Your girls look happy.


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

*Its time to reopen my insulated hen house*

First snow fall here.... open the hot bulb !


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice, thanks


----------

